# Identify this critter



## Westyggx (19 Dec 2010)

Hi all, one of my shrimp just died and as i was inspecting it i noticed these little things eating it! what the hell are they and are they harmfull?

Cheers

View My Video

sorry about the streched vid dont know why it did this? hope you can make out what they are though.


----------



## Nelson (19 Dec 2010)

planaria.


----------



## Westyggx (19 Dec 2010)

thank you for the fast response. Took a look on wikipedia, i take it by non-parasitc it means its harmless?


----------



## Nelson (19 Dec 2010)

have a read through here http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=496.0


----------



## Westyggx (19 Dec 2010)

London dragon, do you have any of that stuff left that kills this mate?


----------



## Westyggx (20 Dec 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> have a read through here http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=496.0



Nelson,

Samr Q to you mate, do you have any of the product left to wipe these out? seem to be getting more and more and i have a feeling there hunting my shrimp!


----------



## Nelson (20 Dec 2010)

sorry no.used it.
you can buy it online.not sure what strength LD got though.

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-worming-cat- ... dogs-p-175

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-worming-cat- ... ogs-p-1126


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Dec 2010)

hi all

I have always wondered how people get these critters into their tanks - any ideas.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Westyggx (20 Dec 2010)

Ok no worries, waiting on LD to get back to me to see if he has any.

I think they come off plants from the far east


----------

